# Lighting Help



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello Everyone. 
Ok so I am going to be upgrading my lights from 2x39 watt PC to a 175 watt MH Se Pendent.
The tank I have is around 24 or so inches deep and 30 inchs long. I have Xenia frags , Torch Coral, toadstool, zoes and an Anemone. (looking alot better)
I am wondering if I need to move any of my corals down toward the sand to not bleach them. Also how high above the tank should I mount the light 
Also whats better a 10.0000 k light or 20.0000k one 
I can put Q marks for some reason at the end of sentence it put É that crap
Cheers


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Your language bar (bottom should say EN) it set to Canadian/UK english? Try the US one.

Thats the only help i really have for all your questions.. lol

Didnt know they made 175W MH.. thought it was 150W

I have a 150W in the middle of my 20x20x20 tank, and its about 3 inches above the surface of the water. It will be a massive shock to your corals if your going from PC to MH... so you might want to figure out how to 'tint' the light for a while and slowly reveal it all (if you dont want to move everything to the bottom)


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

all I can say is dont do it lol you will burn corals and heat up your water, waste alot more energy and .... I do not see anything good comin out of it, go for a 4x39W T5HO, or even 6. 

but if you do wish to go with MH. hang it high, place an egg crate on top of tank (light filter) and run MH 3-5 hours a day, and increase by half an hour each couple days, and eventually remove the egg crate. 

10 K in 175 WILL have yellow into it, anything less than 14K on less than 250 W will not be able to pull off ANY actinic (how MH works) so ID go with 20K ... but well color temp is your liking, 20K = better colors, 10K = better growth

besides the anemone, why do you need to upgrade lighting ? to be VERY honestr with u, unless you have a chiller, the anemone will most likely burn . I have tried it.

also, you can not cool off a MH bulb, it works based on temp. not like T5.

good luck


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.
Well the reason was that I really dont like these PC. They give off way to much white light for the look that I like. Even with a 50/50 and 1 Actinic its still so white. I know corals are doing fine. Spreading like weeds . 
I am able to get a MH pendent from a friend that why I was thinking about it.
But if it is going to be that big of a problem like you said BRay. I am not running a chiller no and really never plan on running one at the cost of them.
So Ill just go pick up a 4 bulb t5. A six bulb one over a 30 inch , 29 gal is abit to much in the way of taking up space. I dont want the tank all lights with little to know access to it.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

KeMo said:


> Thanks guys.
> Well the reason was that I really dont like these PC. They give off way to much white light for the look that I like. Even with a 50/50 and 1 Actinic its still so white. I know corals are doing fine. Spreading like weeds .
> I am able to get a MH pendent from a friend that why I was thinking about it.
> But if it is going to be that big of a problem like you said BRay. I am not running a chiller no and really never plan on running one at the cost of them.
> So Ill just go pick up a 4 bulb t5. A six bulb one over a 30 inch , 29 gal is abit to much in the way of taking up space. I dont want the tank all lights with little to know access to it.


yea MH will cause alot of Issues, and also, since you said you dont like the white color look (lower temps) MH are not a good option cause they suck at producing actinic.

If I were you, ID trade the PC with a 2 t5HO fixture, and run a 14K and a 22K light on it, ATI or KZ. will look nice and your corals (since none need TOO much light) will love it. then later on you can add another 2 T5 fixture to the mix


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would have to agree with Big Ray and go with T5. The 175 MH won't even penetrate a 24" tall tank properly. Go with T5 as you can customize the bulbs to your liking.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Heating aside... What are the running costs of 150-175W MH compared to 4xT5 bulbs?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Kweli said:


> Heating aside... What are the running costs of 150-175W MH compared to 4xT5 bulbs?


4*24W = 96 Watts/

MH: 150 Watts

+the electricity spent on chiller or fans over the tank and sump.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

What about the replacement of bulbs... cost comparision?
1x 150W MH every year
or 4xT5 every 6-8 months?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Kweli said:


> What about the replacement of bulbs... cost comparision?
> 1x 150W MH every year
> or 4xT5 every 6-8 months?


yap, another factor,

now, MH every 12 months, about $120 ?

T5, it depends on your fixture, with a fixture with GOOD air flow, like an ATI powermodule, (or any other ones with DIY fans to keep the running temp low) you can keep your t5 for 12 months. (I have a current USA currently and change every 8 months) 25 bucks each for T5s. so again about $100

if T5 Fixture is GOOD, then I guess cost of bulb would be the same, or close.

I think a good MH fixture costs the same as a good ATI T5 fixture (MH sometimes more expensive)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kweli said:


> What about the replacement of bulbs... cost comparision?
> 1x 150W MH every year
> or 4xT5 every 6-8 months?


You can run T5's for longer than that. There's threads on reefcentral that have par meter testing over a course of a year.

Guys run T5's for 10 months before changing out bulbs.

The cost is very close when you work it out. It also depends on the types of bulbs you buy as well.


----------

